# Polident question??



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

With the polident i didnt see this question answred any where. Once you apply the mixture will you see results right away or do you have to wait for the area to dry? I just got done with the treatment and though the tear stains are lighter they are by no means gone. Do I keep repeating it? One eye has always teared more then the other with no knowen medical reason. My mom also has three maltse and would like to know this also because she to has tried it and the staing is still there.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I saw results right away, I mean they are not going to be completely white after one time, but it is a big difference. I am going to wait about 2 weeks and do it again.
So I would say try again in 2 weeks..

Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I would say that if you bathe weekly then do it the day before bath time, saturate the area with the mixture & then dry off using cotton pads. Leave it on the hair all night & bath the next day.

You might be lucky & see a big difference but i think it depends on the extent of the staining to begin with.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

What I did was put the solution on and leave it iver night. I then washed it off the next day, no time in particuar. I noticed a big difference the first time but not until after I washed it out and the fur dried. The second application I noticed it a little. I imagine it will take a few more times to get rid of it all. After it will be maintenance. I think my puppy had a lot of staining. It helps if you wash the face one to two times a day, that way the staining doens't stain the fur. I have done it twice in a row and it has not harmed the fur in any way. I conditioned real well each time. In fact, it has made it sort of softer. I hope this helps. I would say after the first application my staining is half of what it was and if that is all it lightens I am still happy with the results!!!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone, after I washed his face the stain was almost gone, and he even smells minty fresh!







My mom did it one more time to and said to tell everyone that she Loves them, It worked wonders after we did it the second time followed by a good wash and condition. To tell ya the truth I was afraid at first to put something like that so close to the eyes so I first rubbed some under my own eye first. I figured if it burned my skin or hurt my nose in anyway I wasnt putting it anywhere near Boos eyes. It didnt seem to bother my skin and the smell wasnt that strong, so we tried it. He didnt like the smell, but other than that He looks great now! Also my moms furbabies look beatiful! They dont get the pampered treatment very often the live in the middle of the woods and are so busy outside all the time that they have to be kept short and only bathed twice a month so their eyes get really stained. But after the polident they look like they just came back from the ritz! Thanks for the great secret! :smilie


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so happy to hear this is working for others like it has worked for me. YipEEE!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Now i have a question!

What if they lick this stuff from their face, is it harmful?


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Circe has licked it and I have not had neg. effects. I wouldn't suggest letting them lick it much if you can help it. Once it dries she ignores that it is there. I can't guarentee the safeness I am just saying it was a suggested product and it worked for me. Apparetnly it works for others as well. I was at the end of what was and wasn't working so I was willing to try just about anything at this point. Hope this helps


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok now it is my turn for a question. I went to the store last night and they had like 5 differant kinds of polident. I did not see any that just said polident whitening. I found polident overnight whitening and I found a bunch that I knew were not right and then I found one that said polident 3 minute antimicobacterial. Removes tough stains. It did not say whitening anywhere though. What should I have gotten?? I thought I remembered people saying the overnight didn't work as well so I got the 3 minute stuff even though I remembered the word whitening and it wasn't there.

Should I just try this? Did I get the right stuff? Should I put on with a q-tip or a cotten ball?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Circe has licked it and I have not had neg. effects. I wouldn't suggest letting them lick it much if you can help it. Once it dries she ignores that it is there. I can't guarentee the safeness I am just saying it was a suggested product and it worked for me. Apparetnly it works for others as well. I was at the end of what was and wasn't working so I was willing to try just about anything at this point. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

As my baby has tear stains, could someone point me to the original post with the recipe?... Nevermind I found it. But I have another question. I take the two tablets and dissolve. Having no concept of this, maybe I'm way off base. But do you conserve the extra liquid for the next time or do you dissolve two more tablets in two weeks or what? Going to the drug store as soon as a I step away from the computer.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

ok I used what I got but didn't see any differance at all.  I also thought that one of the posts said it should be like a paste? or was I thinking of something else?? Mine was a liquid and not pasty or thick at all.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

It is a total liquid and use cotton balls or cotton pads. It is Polydent Overnight whitening formula in a green pkg is what I used. I use what I need and most of it gets put down the garbage disposal. Hope this helps.....


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I used the over night stuff, I had it in a drawer upstairs and I have no idea why I had it or how long its been there, but none the less it worked pretty well. Im going to talk to my vet when Boo goes in for his dental and....SHHHH his ya know little surgery!!!!







about the med stuff to put in his water for a little while.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> I used the over night stuff, I had it in a drawer upstairs and I have no idea why I had it or how long its been there, but none the less it worked pretty well. Im going to talk to my vet when Boo goes in for his dental and....SHHHH his ya know little surgery!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you talking about Tylan medicine? If so I find if you put it in chicken or turkey baby food they never notice. My picky little eater noticed it in hot dogs, peanut butter, bologna, you name it I tried it and wasted a lot of the expensive medicine. Food for thought anyway


----------

